# Advice on shipping company



## sjobrien (May 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone. I am new to the site and thankful for its being here! I will be moving in July to the Athens area. I would like to know any shipping company that you might recommend for me to use. I am in the Los Angeles area. 
Thank you for any help you can give me. 
Sue


----------

